# Difference between a Modem and a Router



## ajay600 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi,

1)what does a ROUTER ?
2)What is the purpose of using a ROUTER?
3)How is it different from a MODEM ?

All i know is both are used to access the internet


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Feb 29, 2012)

This site has a brief summary on the differences between the two:

*whirlpool.net.au/wiki/dsl_modems03_01


----------



## reniarahim1 (Feb 29, 2012)

In simple terms, modem encodes and decodes the signals coming thru optical/telephone/other cables and router routes/redirects the signal across different systems.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 29, 2012)

Modem- give you internet on lan/wifi/usb as o/p from telephone adsl line input.

Router-Splits the input across output.For eg the output of modem can
be given to router.The router can now share that as output on multiple lan
ports and wifi.

*www.microsoft.com/library/media/1033/windowsxp/images/using/networking/setup/68573-router-diagram.gif


----------



## Sudh4r (Feb 29, 2012)

To put it simple
Modem - Only one machine can access Internet 
Router - Many machines can access Internet from single Net Connection


----------



## PraKs (Feb 29, 2012)

@Sudh4r
Correction, if modem is more then one RJ45 port, many machines can access internet.


----------



## ajay600 (Mar 1, 2012)

thank you all...


----------



## topgear (Mar 2, 2012)

PraKs said:


> @Sudh4r
> Correction, if modem is more then one RJ45 port, many machines can access internet.



In short a milti port ( 3x or 4x RJ45+ 1 USB) modem can act as a Router


----------

